# Quick Q re: MAC Pro Membership address



## Cyanide.Candy (Apr 13, 2009)

Hi guys!

Just have a real quick query which I figured you knowledgeable UK ladies would have the answer to! (Yes, flattery gets you everywhere! lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)

I've just got all my documents sorted to finally get around to sending my application off to the MAC Pro Membership UK HQ, and I just want to make sure I'm sending everything to the right address:

I think I remember reading on here lately-ish that the address had changed so just wanna make sure I'm not sending it off to the land of no return!

The address I'm gonna be using is:

MAC Pro Membership
Constellation House,
3 Kites Croft Business Park
Warsash Road
Fareham
P014 4FL

That ^^^ sound ok to you guys?

Thankies!!


----------



## inconspicuous (May 7, 2009)

Yep that's the right address.  (it's also where complaints are sent to, which is why I know it lol)

They also have a fax number, which I had to email customer services to find, but you can fax your app to:

0207 7200 277

=]

They called me the same day to confirm a detail on my credit card and told me it would be processed and i'd get the card in 2-4 weeks - note that it's been 4 weeks and 3 days now, so it's late, but still.  If you email customer services they'll give you your membership number though so you can still place phone orders if you haven't received your card yet (at least, they let me do that when I called this morning)


----------

